# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  AcuaNorte firma el contrato para ejecutar las obras de mejora de abastecimiento de agua a Ourense

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/acuanorte-fi...gua-a-ourense/
Lun, 14 Jun, 2010
Este mediodía se ha procedido a la firma del contrato que posibilitará la ejecución de las obras de mejora de abastecimiento a Ourense.

El contrato (que incluye redacción de proyecto y ejecución de las obras), ha sido adjudicado a Ferrovial Agroman-Cadagua, y tiene un presupuesto que ronda los 20 millones de euros, a financiar al 75% por el MARM, a través de AcuaNorte (mediante fondos propios y europeos), asumiendo el Concello de Ourense el 25% restante.

El objetivo del proyecto es dotar al municipio de Ourense de un sistema de abastecimiento (conformado por una captación, transporte, tratamiento y almacenamiento) de agua potable en cantidad y con la calidad suficiente, cumpliendo con las exigencias de la normativa comunitaria.
GARANTÍAS DE CALIDAD Y CANTIDAD

El actual sistema de abastecimiento de agua a Ourense cuenta con varias deficiencias sobre las que el proyecto de mejora incidirá, eliminándolas. Entre otras, no existen garantías sobre el recurso disponible para los nuevos desarrollos de la ciudad y es necesario mejorar los sistemas de bombeo y tratamiento.

En estos momentos, Ourense dispone para el abastecimiento del agua embalsada en la presa de Cachamuíña y de una captación complementaria que se toma directamente del río Miño, cuando desciende la ocupación del embalse.
DESCRIPCIÓN DE LAS OBRAS

Los trabajos a desarrollar serán:

    * Captación y bombeo en la margen derecha del río Miño, con un caudal de 202,64 l/s, ampliable a 303,94 l/s
    * Conducción desde la captación a la ETAP
    * ETAP con una capacidad de 202,64 l/s ampliable a 303,94 l/s
    * Bombeo en la ETAP hasta el depósito de Eiroás
    * Conducción desde la ETAP hasta el depósito de Eiroás
    * Depósito en Eiroás, con una capacidad de 6.000 m3
    * Depósito en Vilar-Madrosende con una capacidad de 5.000 m3
    * Ampliación del bombeo existente en la captación del Miño en 83,88 l/s
    * Bombeo en Montealegre con un caudal de 463,681 l/s hasta el nuevo depósito de Caracochas
    * Conducción desde el bombeo de Montealegre al depósito de Caracochas
    * Depósito en Caracochas, con una capacidad de 22.500 m3

----------

